# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2013



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2013 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Hugois (1 Fev 2013 às 16:34)

Eu cá não percebo é os Açores com bastante chuva e outras zonas e nós cá com temperaturas de verão a minha máxima ontem foram 23,9ºC e hoje  a minha máxima foram de 25,6ºC em pleno inverno ...isto não devia ser normal... foi só aqui ou noutras regiões da ilha tambem chegou a valores elevados? Engraçado que a máxima para hoje seriam os 23ºC mas já ontem aconteceu o mesmo...a proposito a minha minima esta noite foram de 17ºC quando costuma andar nos 13ºC.
Cumprimento ao pessoal da região e também dos açores.


----------



## Hugois (1 Fev 2013 às 16:43)

Um fogo em mato no Cimo do Lombo dos Aguiares, freguesia de Santo António, no Funchal, está neste momento a ser combatido pelos bombeiros. As autoridades policiais estão também no local. Mais informações em breve.
http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade/madeira/367877-fogo-em-mato-nas-serras-da-madeira


----------



## Afgdr (1 Fev 2013 às 17:50)

Boa tarde!

Na Lagoa, está uma tarde soalheira com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.



*São Miguel: Precipitação acumulada no Nordeste*​





Um bom Fevereiro 2013 a todos!


----------



## Art-J (1 Fev 2013 às 18:19)

Fui ver ao IPMA e a máxima hoje pelo Funchal andou entre os 25-26ºC.. 

Ali para os lados da Madalena, Jardim e Paúl do Mar ainda mais. O termómetro do bar Maktub (Paúl) marcou 31ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Fev 2013 às 19:31)

Art-J disse:


> Fui ver ao IPMA e a máxima hoje pelo Funchal andou entre os 25-26ºC..
> 
> Ali para os lados da Madalena, Jardim e Paúl do Mar ainda mais. O termómetro do bar Maktub (Paúl) marcou 31ºC



Segundo o Ogimet, a máxima de hoje no Funchal foi de 26.0ºC.  Impressionante, a Madeira tem tido um Inverno mais tipo Verão.


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2013 às 14:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Segundo o Ogimet, a máxima de hoje no Funchal foi de 26.0ºC.  Impressionante, a Madeira tem tido um Inverno mais tipo Verão.



Se tivesse sido um dia antes, teria sido um recorde para Janeiro, visto que a temperatura máxima registada no Funchal em Janeiro é de 25,5ºC. 

Máximas de ontem na Madeira:






Ainda:
22,0ºC - Porto Santo;
19,1ºC - Caniçal, S. Lourenço


Já no dia 31, as vertentes norte andaram perto dos 25ºC.


----------



## Cluster (2 Fev 2013 às 18:39)

Art-J disse:


> Fui ver ao IPMA e a máxima hoje pelo Funchal andou entre os 25-26ºC..
> 
> Ali para os lados da Madalena, Jardim e Paúl do Mar ainda mais. O termómetro do bar Maktub (Paúl) marcou 31ºC



Eles não têm registos online por acaso?:P Seria interessante ter acesso  ?


----------



## ijv (2 Fev 2013 às 18:46)

Existe uma estação na calheta Calheta


----------



## Cluster (2 Fev 2013 às 18:59)

Pois eu sei, só que já tem alguma altitude  de qualquer maneira obrigado! Já agora esta estação (caniço)http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=32.646%2C-16.855&sp=IMADEIRA11 registou 28,6 no dia 1 de fev. De qualquer maneira seria bom para a ilha um pouco de chuva..


----------



## ijv (2 Fev 2013 às 19:06)

Pois seria bom uma chuvinha mas nada de mais. AQui na minha estação MeteoCasas a máxima do dia 1 de Fevereiro foi de 23.5ºC


----------



## Art-J (2 Fev 2013 às 19:17)

Cluster disse:


> Pois eu sei, só que já tem alguma altitude  de qualquer maneira obrigado! Já agora esta estação (caniço)http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=32.646%2C-16.855&sp=IMADEIRA11 registou 28,6 no dia 1 de fev. De qualquer maneira seria bom para a ilha um pouco de chuva..



Sim a estação da Calheta é já a uma certa altitude. Mas tive hoje nas zonas que mencionei ontem e levei o termómetro. Claro que não é tão fiável como de uma estação mas por volta das 16h andava à volta dos 30ºC ..


----------



## icewoman (3 Fev 2013 às 12:21)

boa tarde

Vento por vezes com rajadas fortes nas zonas altas.tem.. sido constante desde as 05h da manhã.


----------



## Hugois (3 Fev 2013 às 13:51)

^Bem desde ontem ha tarde que caem continuamente alguns aguaceiros...ja deu para molhar e pelos vossos ledos? Sigo com 10,8ºC o que contrasta bastante com os 26ºC de antes de ontem :!


----------



## Afgdr (7 Fev 2013 às 02:03)

Boa noite!

Na Lagoa, o céu está limpo (na generalidade) e o vento sopra fraco de Leste.



Uma boa quinta-feira a todos!


----------



## Afgdr (8 Fev 2013 às 16:27)

Boa tarde!

Na Lagoa, o céu está pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco de Sudeste.

Temperatura do ar: 16ºC











* Aviso Amarelo - Grupo Ocidental (Açores)*



> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO n.º 10/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que, segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), devido à passagem de uma superfície frontal fria de atividade moderada, deverá afetar o estado do tempo nas ilhas do grupo Ocidental. Assim, nestas condições prevê-se:
> 
> ...









Continuação de uma boa sexta-feira a todos!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Fev 2013 às 10:37)

Bom dia!

Por aqui, céu pouco nublado. Neste momento 11,8ºC e 81% Hr, a mínima foi de 9,8ºC


----------



## Azor (12 Fev 2013 às 02:09)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Por aqui, céu pouco nublado. Neste momento 11,8ºC e 81% Hr, a mínima foi de 9,8ºC



É verdade Miguel, as noites por cá andam gélidas. Vê lá tu que o meu termómetro regista agora 8 º C lá fora.  É de bater os dentes porque 8 º C aqui equivale a muito menos se for comparado com o território continental. 

Estou com aquecedor e forno de lenha aceso mas fora da cozinha a casa está gélida. Lá vou dormir com toneladas e toneladas de cobertas em cima de mim. boa noite 

Saudações açorianas,
Azor


----------



## Azor (12 Fev 2013 às 22:58)

Boa noite,

segundo a Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores, as minimas registadas ontem na Chã da Macela foi de *6ºC*, nas Sete Cidades e no Lombo *5ºC* nas Furnas tb de * 6ºC* e na Tronqueira de * 7ºC * isto no que se Refere á Ilha de S. Miguel. 

Se houvessem dados meteorológicos disponíveis no Pico da Vara, Monte Escuro, Barrosa, Carvão, Agrião e Gafanhoto certamente as temperaturas deveriam ter quase chegado aos 0 º C atendendo à componente da altitude.

A minha mínima ontem às 5 da manhã era de *7 º C * a uma altura média de 200-300 metros do nível do mar.


http://servicos.sram.azores.gov.pt/morhi/

Agora sigo com 14 º C devido à aproximação de uma superfície frontal que deverá atravessar todas as ilhas amanhã, e que neste momento já está a se aproximar das Flores e Corvo, portanto para amanhã para todo o arquipélago a previsão aponta para períodos de chuva e neblinas na costa sul das ilhas centrais e orientais. O vento também deverá soprar Fresco a muito fresco (30-50 km/h) com rajadas. O mesmo cenário repete-se na 6 f com a aproximação de um outro sistema frontal mas dessa vez sem neblinas ou nevoeiro , sendo que o vento deverá soprar Forte. 


Saudações açorianas e micaelenses,
Azor


----------



## Afgdr (13 Fev 2013 às 19:36)

Boa tarde! 

Neste momento, na Lagoa, o céu está com muita nebulosidade e o vento sopra moderado de Sul.

Temperatura do ar: 15ºC



Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira!


----------



## Azor (14 Fev 2013 às 14:19)

Boa tarde,

Pelas 6 e 8 h da manhã choveu torrencialmente na ilha de S. Miguel.

Como só há dados relativos à cidade de P. Delgada e Nordeste (ambos referentes à ilha de S. Miguel) pode-se constatar que choveu muito num curto espaço de tempo, altura da passagem da frente.

*Ponta Delgada*



 

*Vila do Nordeste*



 

Por agora as coisas estão mais calmas, com céu com abertas e vento a soprar moderado de noroeste com uma máxima de 15.7.

Saudações açorianas,
Azor


----------



## Azor (15 Fev 2013 às 00:52)

Boa noite o mau tempo volta a instalar-se nos Açores para as próximas horas, sobretudo em em relação ao vento.




> AVISO METEOROLÓGICO Nº 12/2013





> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que,
> segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), uma superfície frontal fria
> com actividade moderada a forte, associada a uma depressão localizada a norte do
> arquipélago, deverá provocar um agravamento do estado do tempo nas próximas horas.
> ...



http://www.facebook.com/SRPCBA


----------



## Afgdr (15 Fev 2013 às 01:29)

Boa noite!

Na Lagoa, o céu está com pouca nebulosidade e o vento sopra fraco.

Temperatura do ar: 15ºC
Humidade relativa: 73%


É tudo... 
Uma boa sexta-feira a todos!


----------



## Afgdr (15 Fev 2013 às 21:45)

Boa noite!

Na Lagoa, o céu está nublado e o vento sopra moderado de Sudoeste.

Temperatura do ar: 15ºC



*Terceira: Precipitação acumulada nas Lajes *​

*Previsão do estado do tempo para os próximos dias (Temperaturas Mínimas)*

Devido a uma corrente de Noroeste, as temperaturas descerão, ficando estas pelos 10ºC, 11ºC e 12ºC.


Um bom fim-de-semana a todos!


----------



## Kamikaze (16 Fev 2013 às 01:33)

Chove torrencialmente (que é como quem diz: a cântaros) no centro de Angra do Heroísmo há uma hora e não mostra sinais de abrandamento.


----------



## Azor (16 Fev 2013 às 05:11)

Boa noite

Chove torrencial aqui pela Ribeira Funda (zona nordeste de S. Miguel) acompanhada por vento forte.

As ruas aqui parecem ribeiras 

Máxima de 15 º C

P.S. As rajadas de vento sucedem-se!

Saudações açorianas,
Azor


----------



## Knyght (16 Fev 2013 às 05:35)

Bom dia, Chuva nas Próximas 76Horas. Fraca na RAM


----------



## Afgdr (17 Fev 2013 às 02:01)

Boa noite!

Na Lagoa, o céu está com pouca nebulosidade e o vento sopra bonançoso.

Temperatura do ar: 14ºC



*Terceira e São Miguel: Precipitação acumulada em diferentes estações*​


Um bom domingo a todos.


----------



## a410ree (17 Fev 2013 às 02:16)

Madeira está numa secura  nem uma pinga  ! Tristeza :S


----------



## Azor (17 Fev 2013 às 02:41)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Na Lagoa, o céu está com pouca nebulosidade e o vento sopra bonançoso.
> 
> ...




Realmente foi muita chuva a noite passada. Aqui foi o suficiente para hoje da manhã as máquinas virem desobstruir os caminhos devido à muita terra e pedra que foi arrastada pelas chuvadas de ontem.

As previsões dão um agravamento novamente a partir de 2 feira que se vai estender durante praticamente toda a semana.

Se isso se concretizar há que haver cautela porque os solos estão já quase a chegar ao seu limite, se é que já não chegaram.

Sigo com vento a soprar fresco de noroeste (30-40 km/h) e uma máxima aqui de 13 º c-Também já caíram alguns poucos aguaceiros.

Saudações açorianas,
Azor


----------



## Knyght (17 Fev 2013 às 07:47)

a410ree disse:


> Madeira está numa secura  nem uma pinga  ! Tristeza :S



Já está caindo, esta semana vai equilibrar as coisas


----------



## icewoman (17 Fev 2013 às 08:10)

Bom dia


Durante a noite choveu de forma contínua...parece que esta semana iremos estar sempre sob periodos de chuva de forma fraca.

Já é qualquer coisa


 No IM preveem possibilidade de trovoada amanhã durante a tarde mas nao vejo nada que indique que tal possa acontecer.


----------



## tripado (17 Fev 2013 às 12:41)

6.2mm durante a noite... pouquinho




icewoman disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> 
> Durante a noite choveu de forma contínua...parece que esta semana iremos estar sempre sob periodos de chuva de forma fraca.
> ...


----------



## jonhfx (17 Fev 2013 às 13:32)

Boa tarde. Alguma Chuva (fraca) entre as 6 e as 8 da manhã, apenas 4,3mm 
Sigo com 18,1ºC, Hr 80%,Pressão 1016,5Hpa, Vento 18,3Km/h SSE.





icewoman disse:


> (...)No IM preveem possibilidade de trovoada amanhã durante a tarde mas nao vejo nada que indique que tal possa acontecer.


----------



## a410ree (17 Fev 2013 às 14:38)

jonhfx disse:


> Boa tarde. Alguma Chuva (fraca) entre as 6 e as 8 da manhã, apenas 4,3mm
> Sigo com 18,1ºC, Hr 80%,Pressão 1016,5Hpa, Vento 18,3Km/h SSE.



Essa imagem quer dizer o que?


----------



## Orion (17 Fev 2013 às 15:16)

Boa tarde

Por Ponta Delgada reporto um céu muito nublado com algumas abertas.

É ainda importante chamar a atenção para o "monstro" que há pouco sobrevoava Santa Maria


----------



## Azor (17 Fev 2013 às 15:58)

Boa tarde

Aqui pela Criação Velha (zona nordeste de S. Miguel) ora faz algumas abertas tímidas, ora fica encoberto com alguns aguaceiros.

O vento também está a soprar com rajadas do quadrante noroeste.

A meteorologista referiu ontem que os Açores vão estar sob a influência de ar polar do Canadá que será transportado pelo anticiclone até ao arquipélago e a verdade é que amanhã as cotas aqui para a minha ilha vão estar pelos 1050. Nada mau. 

Mas, parece que a partir de 3 feira vamos ter outra vez "folia"...

De momento a minha máxima actual situa-se nos 14 mas com o vento parece que é mais baixa.

Saudações açorianas,

Azor


----------



## jonhfx (17 Fev 2013 às 16:07)

a410ree disse:


> Essa imagem quer dizer o que?




http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprend...le-potential-energy-li-lifted-index-3433.html


----------



## icewoman (17 Fev 2013 às 16:24)

Obrigada .

Pois existe uma probabilidade de ocorrer..embora haja outros fatores em ter em conta.


----------



## Azor (18 Fev 2013 às 02:01)

Boa noite,

Por aqui vento, alguns aguaceiros e uma máxima de 11 º C 

Saudações açorianas,

Azor


----------



## Hugois (18 Fev 2013 às 18:56)

Começou a cair há pouco os primeiros flocos de neve no Pico do Areeiro. De acordo com fonte no local, os flocos são ainda muito pequenos e só se sentem no rosto uma vez que, ao caírem ao chão desaparecem.
Recorde-se que o Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal já tinha anunciando uma diminuição da temperatura e que originaria a queda de neve.
De referir que a imagem que ilustra o artigo é de arquivo. Em breve contaremos atualizar esta informação.http://online.jornaldamadeira.pt/artigos/neve-come%C3%A7ou-cair-no-pico-do-areeiro

Bem será que amanha teremos um bom acumulado? Aqui tem chuvido razoavelmente ja deu para molhar muita coisa...apesar do sol chuva sol chuva...tempo de neve...so nao ta é frio de neve mas o tempo ta como os populares designam tempo de neve...sigo com 10,9ºC de temperatura


----------



## a410ree (18 Fev 2013 às 20:10)

Hugois disse:


> Começou a cair há pouco os primeiros flocos de neve no Pico do Areeiro. De acordo com fonte no local, os flocos são ainda muito pequenos e só se sentem no rosto uma vez que, ao caírem ao chão desaparecem.
> Recorde-se que o Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal já tinha anunciando uma diminuição da temperatura e que originaria a queda de neve.
> De referir que a imagem que ilustra o artigo é de arquivo. Em breve contaremos atualizar esta informação.http://online.jornaldamadeira.pt/artigos/neve-come%C3%A7ou-cair-no-pico-do-areeiro
> 
> Bem será que amanha teremos um bom acumulado? Aqui tem chuvido razoavelmente ja deu para molhar muita coisa...apesar do sol chuva sol chuva...tempo de neve...so nao ta é frio de neve mas o tempo ta como os populares designam tempo de neve...sigo com 10,9ºC de temperatura



Mas amanhã está previsto chuva ?  é que já farta esta chuvinha de nada  quero é chuva a modos


----------



## Azor (18 Fev 2013 às 21:05)

Boa noite

Dia de céu nublado com algum frio... agora para a noite já é esperada chuva outra vez.

Deram o alerta há pouco para mau tempo considerável nos Açores na 4 e 5 feira com ventos muitos fortes com rajadas a variarem entre os 95 - 110km/h, chuvas intensas e ondulação também alta.

Os primeiros flocos de neve também já são visíveis no Piquinho. 

Muito possivelmente os avisos de mau tempo irão entrar em vigos nas próximas horas para o arquipélago.

Sigo com uma máxima de 13 º C

Saudações açorianas,
Azor


----------



## a410ree (18 Fev 2013 às 21:48)

Azor disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Dia de céu nublado com algum frio... agora para a noite já é esperada chuva outra vez.
> 
> ...



Mas o aviso só será para os açores?


----------



## Azor (18 Fev 2013 às 22:28)

Boa noite,

Aqui na minha zona já pinga  e vou com uma máxima de 12 º C mas parece menos.. nas zonas montanhosas deve estar mesmo para congelar.

O vento também sopra já e trás consigo uma sensação gélida 

a410ree acho que os avisos depois vão se estender até à Madeira até porque pelos vistos o mau tempo vai ser geral (Açores, Madeira e Portugal Continental)

Saudações açorianas e neste momento bastante frias 

Azor


----------



## a410ree (18 Fev 2013 às 23:19)

Azor disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Aqui na minha zona já pinga  e vou com uma máxima de 12 º C mas parece menos.. nas zonas montanhosas deve estar mesmo para congelar.
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela informação


----------



## Azor (18 Fev 2013 às 23:45)

Com as temperaturas baixas que se têm vindo a registar nos Açores, o inevitável aconteceu e o Pico já está coroado por um pouco de neve como que a dar um ar de sua graça ao arquipélago  

Pena é que seja sol de pouca dura porque as chuvas das próximas horas certamente irão fazer derreter o pouco que se acumulou... 

(_foto de Filipe Campos_)



 


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...18504741.72729.280916111953225&type=1&theater


----------



## Azor (19 Fev 2013 às 00:32)

Temperaturas nesta altura em São Caetano (Pico) e Tronqueira (São Miguel) um pouco frias a rondarem os 8 a 9 º C 


Pico:


 

São Miguel:



 


Aqui na minha zona vou já com 11 º C


http://servicos.sram.azores.gov.pt/morhi/


----------



## icewoman (19 Fev 2013 às 01:13)

a410ree disse:


> Obrigado pela informação





Boa noite,

Analisando alguns modelos ..não vejo nada que indique que a RAM vai estar sob mau tempo em geral..só verifiquei que dia 22 vamos ter agitação maritima.

Podes dizer onde verificaste essa situaçao? Obrigada.


----------



## a410ree (19 Fev 2013 às 01:28)

icewoman disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Analisando alguns modelos ..não vejo nada que indique que a RAM vai estar sob mau tempo em geral..só verifiquei que dia 22 vamos ter agitação maritima.
> 
> Podes dizer onde verificaste essa situaçao? Obrigada.



Bem eu vi essa informação ali do Azor, por isso perguntei


----------



## Afgdr (19 Fev 2013 às 03:07)

Boa noite!

Na Lagoa, o céu está com muita nebulosidade e o vento sopra bonançoso a moderado de Oeste.

Temperatura do ar: 14ºC
Humidade relativa: 76%












Uma boa terça-feira a todos!


----------



## jonhfx (19 Fev 2013 às 08:38)

Bom dia
Mínima de 7,3ºc, actual 11ºc
Desde Domingo já choveu mais por aqui que a soma dos meses de Dezembro e Janeiro. Entre Sábado e hoje levo um acumulado de 16mm 


Quanto ao futuro: 


a410ree disse:


> Bem eu vi essa informação ali do Azor, por isso perguntei



A 180h de distância( pouco credível), o gfs mete uma depressão ao lado da ilha, o ecmwf um anticiclone sobre as ilhas Britânicas estendendo-se até à Madeira ( o que não é mau, pois deixa as frentes passarem)
Vamos lá ver no que dá.


----------



## Azor (19 Fev 2013 às 13:50)

Arquipélago dos Açores em aviso de mau tempo:

Para as próximas horas e segundo aviso local de há pouco, o vento se irá fazer sentir com alguma intensidade no arquipélago dos Açores, com chuvas e aguaceiros que poderão ser fortes. Ventos de Oes-Sudoeste com rajadas entre 95 -100 km/h. De referir que a ondulação também vai aumentar em todas as ilhas.


----------



## Afgdr (19 Fev 2013 às 18:04)

Boa tarde!

Na Lagoa, o céu está encoberto e o vento sopra fraco a bonançoso de Oeste.

Temperatura do ar: 17ºC



> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO N.º13 /2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, uma depressão muito cavada, localizada a norte do arquipélago, deverá provocar um agravamento do estado do tempo em todas as ilhas. Assim, prevê-se as seguintes condições:
> 
> ...


*Fonte:* http://www.prociv.azores.gov.pt/


Por agora é tudo... Continuação de um bom dia!


----------



## a410ree (19 Fev 2013 às 19:46)

jonhfx disse:


> Bom dia
> Mínima de 7,3ºc, actual 11ºc
> Desde Domingo já choveu mais por aqui que a soma dos meses de Dezembro e Janeiro. Entre Sábado e hoje levo um acumulado de 16mm
> 
> ...



Vamos la ver se temos sorte ou não xD


----------



## Hazores (19 Fev 2013 às 21:02)

Boa noite!

dois dias de vento e ondulação forte!


----------



## Azor (19 Fev 2013 às 21:28)

Hazores disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> dois dias de vento e ondulação forte!



Assim será.

Pelas previsões de há pouco o agravamento será mais ao nível do vento e da ondulação. As rajadas não deverão exceder os 100 km/h em todas as ilhas.

De momento vou com vento a soprar fresco com rajadas e chuva é esperada nas próximas horas.

Saudações açorianas,

Azor


----------



## Hugois (19 Fev 2013 às 21:34)

Bem só para recordar uma má data...fazem amanah 3 anos do temporal...aproveito este posta para publicar uma notica do diario...A neve tem caído timidamente desde o final da tarde de ontem nos picos mais altos da ilha da Madeira, acima dos 1.600 metros de altitude. Mas a maior parte já derreteu durante a manhã de hoje.

Alguns madeirenses tiveram a sorte de ver retalhos do fino manto branco que chegou a se acumular nas bermas da estrada, nas depressões e também nas esquinas do edifício do Centro de Preservação da Freira da Madeira, junto ao Pico do Areeiro, no final da tarde de ontem.

Foi o caso de Basílio Noronha e do primo Miguel Ângelo que, ontem pelas 18 horas, fizeram-se à estrada e foram a tempo de assistir à queda de neve. Apesar de pouca, foi a suficiente para elaborar um boneco de gelo para exibir sobre o capô do carro. "Dava para chegar até casa", garante ao DIÁRIO.

Segundo Vítor Prior, director do Observatório de Meteorologia do Funchal, as temperaturas nos picos mais altos da ilha da Madeira oscilaram entre -1 e 1,3 graus. A temperatura mais baixa, registada nas estações da rede de observação, ocorreu à meia-noite na Bica da Cana, Paul da Serra: 0,8 graus.

"Acima dos 1.600 metros e nos últimos 200 metros do Areeiro deve ter caído alguma neve mas não em muita quantidade porque a precipitação não foi significativa", explica o director do Observatório de Meteorologia.

Entre as 20 e as 7 horas da manhã, a frequência de precipitação que poderá ter ocorrido sob a forma de neve foi de 3 mm no Areeiro, ainda assim, metade dos 6 mm registados na Bica da Cana, Paul da Serra.http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade/madeira/370847-neve-caiu-timida-nos-pontos-mais-altos-da-ilha-da-madeira


----------



## Hugois (19 Fev 2013 às 21:35)

Oxalá que a chuva venha e que molhe...se vier neve também é bom,...diz o povo que o que traz agua as nascentes é a neve e não a chuva...se é verdade ou não nem sei...mas que venha ela xD


----------



## Azor (19 Fev 2013 às 23:50)

E aqui segue mais uma foto do dia de ontem do nosso Pico visto da Ribeirinha no Faial, e ainda pintado por alguma neve.

(_Autor:__ Luís Campos_)



 




 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1953225.-2207520000.1361317474&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...50103112.51587.100002234666536&type=1&theater

Por agora sigo com céu encoberto, vento a soprar fresco a muito fresco (30- 40 km/h) com rajadas, Pressão atmosférica de 1010 HP, Humidade Relativa a 94% e uma máxima de 16 º C.

As próximas horas vão ser tempestuosas no arquipélago açoriano. 

Saudações açorianas,

Azor

*Edit: * Já começa a chover


----------



## rossby (20 Fev 2013 às 00:12)

Azor disse:


> E aqui segue mais uma foto do dia de ontem do nosso Pico visto da Ribeirinha no Faial, e ainda pintado por alguma neve.
> 
> (_Autor:__ Luís Campos_)
> 
> ...






Belas fotos


----------



## Afgdr (20 Fev 2013 às 01:37)

Boa noite!

Na Lagoa, o céu está com muita nebulosidade e o vento sopra moderado de Sudoeste com rajadas. Agora à noite, caiu um aguaceiros fraco.

Temperatura do ar: 16ºC
Humidade relativa: 95%






*Previsão do estado do tempo para os próximos dois dias (20/02/2013 e 21/02/2013)*
O Arquipélago dos Açores será assolado por mau tempo durante o dia de hoje e o dia de amanhã (20 e 21 de Fevereiro de 2013), com vento forte a muito forte com rajadas que poderão atingir os 100 km/h e forte agitação marítima com ondulação até 8 m.


*Atualização #1* - Acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado...


Uma boa quarta-feira a todos!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Fev 2013 às 10:27)

Bom dia! Por enquanto aqui pela zona da Lagoa, o vento ainda não se faz sentir, o céu está muito nublado mas com ainda com abertas. Vão caindo esporadicamente aguaceiros principalmente nas zonas de Água de Pau e Ribeira Chã, a temperatura ronda os 17ºC na zona de Santa Cruz e 15,5ºC nas zonas de  Água de Pau e Ribeira Chã


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Fev 2013 às 10:30)

Azor disse:


> E aqui segue mais uma foto do dia de ontem do nosso Pico visto da Ribeirinha no Faial, e ainda pintado por alguma neve.
> 
> (_Autor:__ Luís Campos_)
> 
> ...



A partir de que altitude terá nevado? Consegues perceber?


----------



## Hazores (20 Fev 2013 às 11:16)

Bom dia,

Por aqui o céu apresenta-se nublado mas com algumas abertas. o vento ainda não é significativo.


----------



## Azor (20 Fev 2013 às 14:55)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> A partir de que altitude terá nevado? Consegues perceber?



Pelo que me foi dito, a acumulação começou a partir dos 1100 m/ 1200 m..

Mas ainda hoje falando com amigos no Pico disseram me que a neve desceu até cá baixo aos matos como já não se via há algum tempo...certo é que já deve ter derretido bastante devido às chuvas dessa noite.

Por aqui está vento mas ainda não é tão forte como o esperado... algumas abertas e de vez em quando um ou outro aguaceiros. O mar está também um pouco picado, mas nada que mereça atenção.

Saudações açorianas,

Azor


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Fev 2013 às 15:11)

Azor disse:


> Pelo que me foi dito, a acumulação começou a partir dos 1100 m/ 1200 m..
> 
> Mas ainda hoje falando com amigos no Pico disseram me que a neve desceu até cá baixo aos matos como já não se via há algum tempo...certo é que já deve ter derretido bastante devido às chuvas dessa noite.
> 
> ...



Então provavelmente deverá ter começado a nevar sem acumulação por volta dos 900 metros. E No Pico da Vara sabes se caíu alguma coisa nestes dias mais frios? Mesmo sem acumulação?


----------



## Afgdr (20 Fev 2013 às 15:11)

Boa tarde!

Na Lagoa, o céu está pouco nublado e o vento sopra bonançoso.



> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO N.º 14/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, e na sequência do aviso anterior se preveem as seguintes condições:
> 
> ...



Fonte: http://www.prociv.azores.gov.pt/







Continuação de um bom dia!


----------



## Azor (20 Fev 2013 às 15:25)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Então provavelmente deverá ter começado a nevar sem acumulação por volta dos 900 metros. E No Pico da Vara sabes se caíu alguma coisa nestes dias mais frios? Mesmo sem acumulação?



Provavelmente foi isso mesmo sim!

No Pico da Vara ainda não sei de nada. E falo do piquinho lá em cima e não Pico da Vara em si. Mas estive a ver as temperaturas mínima dos ultimos dias (semanas anteriores) que houve uns dias em que estavam 9 º C em Ponta Delgada e 8 º C na zona da Lagoa e a Tronqueira registava uns 4 ºC, logo no Pico da Vara a temperatura devia estar bem mais gélida.

Infelizmente aqui não estamos tão bem servidos como a Madeira está. Falta-nos ainda muitas estações que deviam estar localizadas em sitios e zonas da ilha e das ilhas, que mereciam muita atenção, porque todos sabemos que as ilhas açorianas têm micro climas específicos e locais, mas infelizmente é esse o país que temos, tudo para uns e nada para outros. 

Até lá temos sempre que nos ir guiando pelas principais estações sediadas nas capitais açorianas, e que não falam pela nossa realidade.

Cumprimentos, 
Azor


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Fev 2013 às 15:39)

Azor disse:


> Provavelmente foi isso mesmo sim!
> 
> No Pico da Vara ainda não sei de nada. E falo do piquinho lá em cima e não Pico da Vara em si. Mas estive a ver as temperaturas mínima dos ultimos dias (semanas anteriores) que houve uns dias em que estavam 9 º C em Ponta Delgada e 8 º C na zona da Lagoa e a Tronqueira registava uns 4 ºC, logo no Pico da Vara a temperatura devia estar bem mais gélida.
> 
> ...



Amigo acho que se devia fazer escrever para o IM a solicitar que pensassem em instalar estações meteorologicas nas zonas montanhosas das nossas ilhas


----------



## Azor (20 Fev 2013 às 16:04)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Amigo acho que se devia fazer escrever para o IM a solicitar que pensassem em instalar estações meteorologicas nas zonas montanhosas das nossas ilhas



Acho que os Açores merecem sem dúvida!!!

Mas para os Açores é meio complicado. Aqui é sempre tudo a dobrar.. somos 9 ilhas...

*Edit:* Um forte aguaceiro dirige-se agora para os lados de Santa Maria. Por enquanto só espuma no mar... mas ameaça aqui em terra

*Edit: *Um aguaceiro forte neste momento em terra


----------



## Kamikaze (20 Fev 2013 às 17:03)

Boas,

Trovoada a sério e chuva forte, neste preciso momento, na Ilha Terceira.

Cumprimentos,


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Fev 2013 às 17:07)

Azor disse:


> Acho que os Açores merecem sem dúvida!!!
> 
> Mas para os Açores é meio complicado. Aqui é sempre tudo a dobrar.. somos 9 ilhas...
> 
> ...



Neste momento céu muito nublado por aqui, mas não chove!
Eu sei amigo que era complicado, mas bastava colocar nas ilha mais montanhosas, S. Miguel, Pico, Terceira, Faial, S. Jorge e Terceira


----------



## Oliveiraj (20 Fev 2013 às 17:25)

Neste momento pelo Faial já troveja e começou agora a chuver forte.

O mar está alteroso mas nada por demais.


----------



## Azor (20 Fev 2013 às 18:06)

A banda de instabilidade que atravessou o grupo central, está neste momento entre o canal central - oriental 

Sigo com vento a soprar com rajadas, muito negrume nas serras e já caíu um aguaceiro aqui na zona de Santa Bárbara (costa noroeste de S. Miguel)

Máxima actual de 17 º C


----------



## dunio9 (20 Fev 2013 às 18:31)

Chuva forte e trovoada, aqui na vila das Lajes, Praia da vitória


----------



## Azor (20 Fev 2013 às 18:51)

Neste momento já caiem pingos fortes na minha zona e o vento a soprar com alguma intensidade. A temperatura já desceu um pouco. Vou já com 15 º C

Actividade eléctrica também a aproximar-se do Grupo Oriental


----------



## Oliveiraj (20 Fev 2013 às 18:53)

Azor disse:


> Neste momento já caiem pingos fortes na minha zona e o vento a soprar com alguma intensidade. A temperatura já desceu um pouco. Vou já com 15 º C
> 
> Actividade eléctrica também a aproximar-se do Grupo Oriental




Qual é esse programa?

Parece porreiro!


----------



## rossby (20 Fev 2013 às 18:54)

Azor disse:


> Acho que os Açores merecem sem dúvida!!!
> 
> Mas para os Açores é meio complicado. Aqui é sempre tudo a dobrar.. somos 9 ilhas...
> 
> ...



Pois, mas não sei quem estará de facto mais bem servido. Reparem que só S. Miguel possui 22 estações meteorológicas/udométricas da rede hidrometeorológica dos Açores + 3 estações automáticas do IPMA.

No total, os Açores têm 11 estações do IPMA para cerca de 246000 habitantes o que corresponde a cerca de 4,4 estações por cada 100.000 hab. A Madeira tem 14 estações do IPMA para cerca de 267000 habitantes o que corresponde a 5,2 estações por cada 100.000 habitantes. A diferença não é assim tão grande. 

Contudo, posso adiantar que o IPMA possui nos Açores um Centro de Previsão com 6 meteorologistas responsáveis pela preparação das previsões dos Açores, 11 estabelecimentos distribuídos desde o Corvo até S. Maria com técnicos de meteorologia, 3 dos quais funcionam 24 h/ dia 365 dias/ano. 

Na Madeira, o IPMA possui apenas 3 estabelecimentos com pessoal, mas não possui qualquer centro de previsão. As previsões para a Madeira são preparadas em Lisboa.


----------



## Azor (20 Fev 2013 às 18:55)

Oliveiraj disse:


> Qual é esse programa?
> 
> Parece porreiro!



Podes consultar aqui: 

http://www.imapweather.com/fullscreen/

Bota o nome da tua cidade ou ilha


----------



## Azor (20 Fev 2013 às 19:05)

rossby disse:


> só S. Miguel possui 22 estações meteorológicas/udométricas da rede hidrometeorológica dos Açores + 3 estações automáticas do IPMA.



Certo, é bem verdade, mas curiosamente nenhuma delas tem dados concretos da altitude mais alta da ilha (Pico da Vara) para nao falar na altitude mais alta do arquipélago (Pico). Além disso, Tronqueira não é o Pico da Vara.

A Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores pelo que sei, só abrange 3 ilhas (Pico, São Miguel e Santa Maria) corrige-me se estiver enganado.




rossby disse:


> Contudo, posso adiantar que o IPMA possui nos Açores um Centro de Previsão com 6 meteorologistas responsáveis pela preparação das previsões dos Açores, 11 estabelecimentos distribuídos desde o Corvo até S. Maria com técnicos de meteorologia, 3 dos quais funcionam 24 h/ dia 365 dias/ano.



Verdade! Nesse aspecto estamos muito mais bem servidos a esse nível.


----------



## Azor (20 Fev 2013 às 19:11)

Chove aqui na minha zona e já houve a primeira trovoada em Santa Bárbara onde me encontro e a imagem não deixa enganar. O vento também sopra forte com rajadas nesse momento.


----------



## Azor (20 Fev 2013 às 19:19)

Neste momento trovoada em São Miguel acompanhada onde me encontro por uma baixa de luz. Temperatura máxima vai nos 15 º C,

Saudações açorianas,

Azor


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Fev 2013 às 19:28)

Relatos de trovoada também na ilha de São Jorge.


----------



## rossby (20 Fev 2013 às 19:33)

Azor disse:


> Certo, é bem verdade, mas curiosamente nenhuma delas tem dados concretos da altitude mais alta da ilha (Pico da Vara) para nao falar na altitude mais alta do arquipélago (Pico). Além disso, Tronqueira não é o Pico da Vara.



Certo. Mas como deves calcular o acesso ao Pico da Vara ou a outras zonas altas é sempre mais difícil, para não falar nas questões de segurança. Julgo que os pontos altos dos Açores são ainda zonas muito remotas e mal servidas de acessos comparativamente com a Madeira.



Azor disse:


> A Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores pelo que sei, só abrange 3 ilhas (Pico, São Miguel e Santa Maria) corrige-me se estiver enganado.



Correcto Por alguma razão será


----------



## rossby (20 Fev 2013 às 19:36)

Metar lppd 201930z 24022g32kt 8000 -tsra sct015 few020cb sct035 16/13 q1005=

metar lpaz 201930z 24022g33kt 9000 few017 few019tcu 16/13 q1008=

metar lpsj 201800z 28028g45kt 250v310 8000 -tsra sct015 few018cb bkn060 11/09 q1003 rmk wind rwy13 29018g44kt 250v340 rwy31 

metar lpgr 201800z 27015g32kt 6000 -shra sct013 bkn016cb 11/10 q1002=


----------



## Afgdr (20 Fev 2013 às 19:38)

Neste momento, na Lagoa, céu encoberto e vento fresco com rajadas fortes. 

Caem algumas pingas grossas e há pouco vi um clarão (indícios de trovoada).


----------



## Azor (20 Fev 2013 às 19:50)

Nesta altura por Santa Bárbara chuva forte e clarões. Cai algum granizo também soprado por vento forte. 

Já vou com 14 º C

Saudações,
Azor

*Edit: *Não há luz na rua lol


----------



## Wessel27 (20 Fev 2013 às 19:59)

Boas ... Dizer que aqui por Angra já houve trovoadas dispersas durante a tarde e começou agora a chover ...


----------



## fablept (20 Fev 2013 às 20:02)

Já tinha saudades de ouvir trovoada

Agora acalmou um pouco, mas à cerca de 5mnts foi mesmo intenso eheh


----------



## Azor (20 Fev 2013 às 20:05)

Pela ilha de S. Miguel continua a chover pontualmente forte e de vez em quando trovoada


----------



## Afgdr (20 Fev 2013 às 20:06)

Neste momento, na Lagoa, chove e os trovões já se ouvem. 

Desde há pouco, que os clarões se têm tornado mais frequentes.


----------



## Azor (20 Fev 2013 às 20:41)

O vento acendeu-se agora do nada e de uma forma disparatada. Muita ventania de momento. Rajadas bem fortes nesta altura. 

Ainda chove, embora menos...

Saudações,
Azor


----------



## mcpa (20 Fev 2013 às 21:15)

Bela trovoada... Na freguesia de Santo António o granizo foi o bastante para deixar o jardim esbranquiçado... Neste momento algum vento mas sem chuva nem trovoada!!!


----------



## Azor (20 Fev 2013 às 21:41)

mcpa disse:


> Bela trovoada... Na freguesia de Santo António o granizo foi o bastante para deixar o jardim esbranquiçado... Neste momento algum vento mas sem chuva nem trovoada!!!



Eu apanhei algum granizo em Santa Bárbara.  
 Nesta altura já não me encontro em Santa Bárbara mas sim nas Feteiras. Aqui a rebentação das ondas ouve-se lá em baixo no calhau e estou a 300 e poucos m do nível do mar e o vento também está bastante forte. Mesmo!!!


----------



## Hazores (21 Fev 2013 às 00:49)

Boa noite,

por aqui aguaceiros fortes acompanhadas de ventos também forte.

Durante a tarde, alguns trovões granizo muita chuva, isto tudo muito localizado e pontual.


----------



## Hugois (21 Fev 2013 às 17:14)

Bem s.Pedro fecha a janela que ta aqui uma corrente de ar que não se pode...atualmente sigo com vento moderado a forte...ja vi alertas metereologicos em que as rajadas de vento eram mais fracas...Sigo com 15ºC e 78% de humidade...hoje ja choveu ja deu sol vento nevoeiro...tudo isto e que e uma alegria


----------



## Azor (21 Fev 2013 às 19:13)

Boa noite,

Dia de aguaceiros (que por vezes foram fortes), muito vento e algum frio.

Vou com 13 º C de máxima, vento e aguaceiros.

P.S. A ondulação neste momento também não está para brincadeiras.

Saudações açorianas,
Azor


----------



## a410ree (21 Fev 2013 às 22:39)

RAM anda num desânimo extremo. Chuva ZERO !! Alguem sabe dar umas noticias para aqui !!


----------



## Azor (22 Fev 2013 às 04:43)

E aqui mas umas fotos da neve dos últimos dia no Pico



 




 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...794094045.62556.100001332787723&type=1&ref=nf

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...50469295828427.387408.734043426&type=1&ref=nf


Nesta altura algum vento de Noroeste. As temperaturas estão um pouco frias nos Açores, com especial destaque para o Pico e São Miguel 

Pico:



 


São Miguel:



 

Santa Maria: 



 


A minha máxima actual é de 10 º C.

Cumprimentos açorianos,
Azor


----------



## Kamikaze (22 Fev 2013 às 13:16)

Boas tardes,

Gostaria de inquirir sobre a possibilidade (ou não) de ocorrência de chuva forte e trovoadas para os próximos dias, nomeadamente Domingo/Segunda e, fazendo um exercício muito alongado de futurologia, na próxima Quinta-feira.

Peço aqui, dado que não encontrei nada relativo aos Açores no tópico da discussão das previsões do tempo e modelos.

Cumprimentos.

Obrigado e bom dia.


----------



## Azor (22 Fev 2013 às 14:25)

Kamikaze disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> Gostaria de inquirir sobre a possibilidade (ou não) de ocorrência de chuva forte e trovoadas para os próximos dias, nomeadamente Domingo/Segunda e, fazendo um exercício muito alongado de futurologia, na próxima Quinta-feira.
> 
> ...



Boa tarde

Nesta altura céu com abertas, vento moderado a fresco de Nororeste e uma máxima de 16 º C. A minha mínima foi de 9 º C.

Kamikaze não sou expert na matéria mas ainda sei interpretar minimamente modelos, e o que eles apontam, é para forte instabilidade nos próximos tempos aqui pelos Açores.

A partir de Domingo pelo que vi há um agravamento ao nível da chuva. O ECM prevê mesmo chuva forte para os Açores. Trovoadas é que não sei te dizer. Mas acho que deves fazer essa pergunta no tópico da discussão das previsões do tempo e modelos, porque aqui creio que seja pouco provável te responderem. 

Até lá aproveita o curtíssimo período de sol porque ao que tudo indica, vem aí outra vez águaria 

Saudações açorianas,
Azor


----------



## Afgdr (22 Fev 2013 às 16:01)

Boa tarde!

Na Lagoa, o céu está com pouca nebulosidade e o vento sopra fraco de Oeste. 

Temperatura do ar: 16ºC

Hoje está um dia de sol... 























Continuação de uma boa sexta-feira!


----------



## Kamikaze (23 Fev 2013 às 10:27)

Azor disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Nesta altura céu com abertas, vento moderado a fresco de Nororeste e uma máxima de 16 º C. A minha mínima foi de 9 º C.
> 
> ...



Bom dia,

Ontem, depois de ter escrito, encontrei por aqui uns Meteogramas GFS de boa qualidade que elucidam de sobremaneira.
Na altura em que consultei, a saída apresentava valores, para o Grupo Central, mais do que suficientes para um Alerta Amarelo na Segunda, Terça e, sobretudo, Quinta.

Neste momento, a última saída do GFS apresenta valores que, em minha opinião, recomendam alguma atenção para Domingo/Segunda no Grupo Central. Para os restantes dias, a chuva aparece "diluída" pelo resto da semana sem, contudo, parecer ameaçador. Apesar disso, é possível, efectivamente, vir a mudar consoante as actualizações.

Para as ilhas do Grupos Ocidental e Oriental, valores perfeitamente normais para esta altura do ano.

Fica aqui o link, que aconselho vivamente, deste mesmo site: Meteogramas GFS por localidade
Está localizado no quadro superior à janela de debate, ao lado do logótipo do Facebook (para os mais desatentos como eu).

Aproveita tu também as últimas horas de calmaria. É que "já se sabe"... "Gaivotas em terra, tempestade no mar." Portanto, voa amigo Azor! Voa, caraças! Voa!

Cumprimentos,

Edit: Efectivamente, a coisa não parece lá muito famosa, mas vamos aguardar...


----------



## a410ree (23 Fev 2013 às 13:49)

Kamikaze disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Ontem, depois de ter escrito, encontrei por aqui uns Meteogramas GFS de boa qualidade que elucidam de sobremaneira.
> Na altura em que consultei, a saída apresentava valores, para o Grupo Central, mais do que suficientes para um Alerta Amarelo na Segunda, Terça e, sobretudo, Quinta.
> ...



Isso pareçe que chegará um pedaço á RAM !! Ou estou errado?


----------



## jonhfx (23 Fev 2013 às 14:01)

a410ree disse:


> Isso pareçe que chegará um pedaço á RAM !! Ou estou errado?



Se chegar, será bem pouco. Mas ajudará a "romper" o bloqueio anti-ciclónico 

Modelos a 96h:


----------



## Afgdr (23 Fev 2013 às 22:58)

Boa noite!

Na Lagoa, o céu está pouco nublado e o vento sopra moderado.

Temperatura do ar: 15ºC




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO N.º 18/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, e na sequência de um sistema frontal de atividade moderada a forte que deverá provocar um agravamento do estado do tempo nas ilhas dos Grupos Ocidental e central, pelo que se preveem as seguintes condições:
> 
> ...



*Fonte:* SRPCBA







Continuação de um bom sábado!


----------



## Gerofil (23 Fev 2013 às 23:54)

No iMapWeather observa-se que a superfície frontal fria começou agora a atingir as ilhas do Grupo Ocidental.

Atenção às ilhas do Grupo Central que terão um agravamento substancial do estado do tempo a partir do final da madrugada: chuva/aguaceiros, pontualmente fortes e possibilidade de trovoadas. O vento deverá ser forte, com rajadas muito fortes do quadrante sul.

*- Domingo, 24 de Fevereiro de 2013_00h00 -*


----------



## Hazores (24 Fev 2013 às 01:19)

Boa noite,

o vento por qui já se faz sentir com alguma intensidade. Pelas imagens de satélite disponivel parece que a frente trás alguma instabilidade....


----------



## Kamikaze (24 Fev 2013 às 03:42)

No centro de Angra do Heroísmo, o céu apresenta-se muito nublado com vento moderado e rajadas muito frescas do quadrante de Sul.

Olhando para as imagens, vem aí animação...






Cumprimentos,

P.S. - A minha namorada disse-me para eu mandar beijinhos, mas só há aqui "coirões" agora.


----------



## Kamikaze (25 Fev 2013 às 03:31)

Durante todo o dia, exceptuando os ocasionais aguaceiros, o mesmo foi muito nublado com vento forte do quadrante de sul com rajadas.

A chuva constante começou a intensificar-se partir da meia-noite local. Deste a 1H45 que chove forte de forma pontual, mas ainda longe de valores que possam provocar danos. De trovoada, nem vê-la... ou ouvi-la.

De qualquer forma, aconselha-se cautela aos condutores. Estradas muito sujas e muitos "objectos não identificados" na via.

Cumps,


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Fev 2013 às 14:22)

Boa tarde!

Por cá céu neste momento encoberto e chuva moderado. A temperatura ronda os 15,2ºC, a máxima até ao momento foi de 16,2ºC


----------



## Azor (25 Fev 2013 às 18:07)

Boas tardes a todos.

Ainda não parou de chover durante praticamente  todo o dia . A frente quase que estacionou em cima do Grupo Oriental, daí que desde as 7 h da manhã até agora, ainda não tenha parado de chover. Chuva moderada, por vezes pontualmente forte.

Neste momento continua a chover sem ter fim à vista. O pior mesmo parece que ainda está para vir esta semana. Com os solos alagados da maneira que estão, não sei até que ponto ainda vão conseguir aguentar...

Temperatura máxima de 14 º C

Saudações açorianas,
Azor


----------



## Azor (26 Fev 2013 às 00:57)

Boa noite,

Por aqui ainda não parou de chover. Continua a chover de forma persistente e já entrou em vigor um aviso amarelo para as ilhas de São Miguel e Santa Maria.

Alguém tem dados da acumulação do dia de hoje referente ao Grupo Oriental? 

Nesta altura uma máxima de 13 º C e chuva 

Saudações micaelenses,
Azor


----------



## Afgdr (26 Fev 2013 às 01:24)

Boa noite!

Neste momento, na Lagoa, chuva fraca a moderada e vento bonançoso a moderado.

Como o Azor referiu, o dia de ontem (25 de Fevereiro de 2013) foi marcado por chuva moderada com períodos de mais intensidade.

Temperatura do ar: 13ºC

















> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO N.º 20/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), uma depressão centrada a sul do Grupo Oriental (32N26W) quase estacionária, com uma superfície frontal fria associada, poderá provocar nas próximas horas chuva contínua, pontualmente FORTE nas ilhas de São Miguel e Santa Maria. Assim, emite-se:
> 
> ...



*Fonte:* SRPCBA


Uma boa terça-feira a todos!


----------



## mcpa (26 Fev 2013 às 09:41)

E a chuva continua... Já la vão 24h00 de chuva quase sem parar!!! Parece que vamos ter bastante animação esta semana por cá...


----------



## ijv (26 Fev 2013 às 11:39)

Bom dia, 
Alguem sabe dizer se tambem vamos ter temperaturas baixas ca na Madeira? ou sera apenas para o continente. É que estive a ver os modelos e ainda nao consego perceber bem os modelos


----------



## a410ree (26 Fev 2013 às 12:30)

ijv disse:


> Bom dia,
> Alguem sabe dizer se tambem vamos ter temperaturas baixas ca na Madeira? ou sera apenas para o continente. É que estive a ver os modelos e ainda nao consego perceber bem os modelos



Em principio haverá uma descida de temperatura, e podera ser possivel neve !!


----------



## icewoman (26 Fev 2013 às 12:32)

a410ree disse:


> Em principio haverá uma descida de temperatura, e podera ser possivel neve !!





O que vejo nos modelos é que dia 1 e dia 4 vamos ter animaçao...muita chuva e muito vento ..resta aguardar pois ainda pode mudar


----------



## Azor (26 Fev 2013 às 15:07)

mcpa disse:


> E a chuva continua... Já la vão 24h00 de chuva quase sem parar!!! Parece que vamos ter bastante animação esta semana por cá...



Sim, pelos modelos parece que os Açores vão ser os mais contemplados com um núcleo depressionário bastante baixo e quase estacionário mesmo em cima do arquipélago.

Se as coisas não mudarem, quase que aposto que vamos ter uns daqueles dias de chuva torrencial com bastanta trovoada como o inverno de 2009. 

O problema é que os terrenos já estão a arrebentar de água pelas costuras... se a depressão realmente ficar por aqui, podem ir contando com derrocadas e enchentes...

Saudações,
Azor


----------



## Azor (26 Fev 2013 às 16:04)

Mais do mesmo?? Bom a chuva pelos vistos não nos quer mesmo deixar mesmo.

Sigo com céu encoberto e chuva. São Pedro eu por mim fechava agora a torneira, acho que já deu com tanta água

Neste momento tenho uma máxima de 15 º C 

Saudações açorianas,
Azor


----------



## Hazores (26 Fev 2013 às 17:08)

boa tarde,

durante o dia de hoje não choveu por agh. o vento está calmo e o céu totalmente nublado.

Aguardemos por amanhã e depois para ver o que vai acontecer.


----------



## Hugois (26 Fev 2013 às 17:09)

Bem segundo o http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/meteogramas/gfs-portugal dia 28 a cota de neve vai estar baixa o suficiente para permitir nevar...esperemos que neve... e chuvinha tambem parece que vai chegar aos nossos lados sigo com 14,1ºC vento finalmente acalmou um bocadinho


----------



## a410ree (26 Fev 2013 às 20:49)

icewoman disse:


> O que vejo nos modelos é que dia 1 e dia 4 vamos ter animaçao...muita chuva e muito vento ..resta aguardar pois ainda pode mudar



Estou confiante que nao mude


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Fev 2013 às 21:53)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu muito nublado e mesmo encoberto, tendo agora para a noite diminuído de nebulosidade. Registei* 9,4 mm *de precipitação nas últimas 24 h. 
Neste momento sigo com *15,4ºC  e 92% Hr*


----------



## Afgdr (26 Fev 2013 às 22:06)

Boa noite!

Neste momento, na Lagoa, o céu está com pouca nebulosidade e o vento sopra moderado de Sudeste.

Temperatura do ar: 15ºC





*São Miguel: Precipitação acumulada no Nordeste*​

Continuação de uma boa terça-feira!


----------



## Azor (26 Fev 2013 às 22:55)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Neste momento, na Lagoa, o céu está com pouca nebulosidade e o vento sopra moderado de Sudeste.
> 
> ...




66 mm como eu já havia calculado.. Realmente foi muita chuva..

E para 5 feira pelos vistos ela vai vir forte de novo e com trovoada para todas as ilhas.

Sigo com 15 º C de máxima, alguma nebulosidade (nevoeiro) nas zonas mais altas e vento soprando moderado a fresco de Sueste.

Saudações açorianas,
Azor


----------



## Gerofil (26 Fev 2013 às 23:17)

*AÇORES: Tempo instável *






MetOffice
Carta Sinóptica de Superfície previta para 28.02.2013_12h00UTC

Um núcleo de baixas pressões estacionário a sudoeste dos Açores condicionará o estado do tempo em todo o arquipélago ao longo dos próximos dias. Assim, sucessivas linhas de instabilidade cruzarão o arquipélago, de oeste para este, dando origem a períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, pontualmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoada.
O vento predominante soprará do quadrante sul, moderado a forte, com rajadas. No mar, a ondulação poderá atingir os 6 metros de altura.


----------



## Azor (27 Fev 2013 às 00:57)

Gerofil disse:


> *AÇORES: Tempo instável *
> 
> Um núcleo de baixas pressões estacionário a sudoeste dos Açores condicionará o estado do tempo em todo o arquipélago ao longo dos próximos dias. Assim, sucessivas linhas de instabilidade cruzarão o arquipélago, de oeste para este, dando origem a períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, pontualmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoada.
> O vento predominante soprará do quadrante sul, moderado a forte, com rajadas. No mar, a ondulação poderá atingir os 6 metros de altura.



Pois é.

Ainda hoje falando com um colega bombeiro, ele disse a mesma coisa. Que nos próximos dias haverá novamente forte instabilidade nos Açores, sendo que no fim de semana será mesmo pior.

Nos últimos dias/semanas tem chovido abundantemente no arquipélago dos Açores, sendo que em algumas ilhas a chuva foi pontualmente forte devido ao efeito orográfico que algumas exercem em situações dessa natureza devido aos vários micro climas locais.

O efeito desta ciclogénese nos Açores posteriormente vai se deslocar até ao arquipélago da Madeira e por último Portugal Continental. 

A Madeira penso que ainda poderá se safar melhor que os Açores porque os seus solos poderão ainda reter bastante água. Já nos Açores, e se as previsões de chuvas fortes segundo o ECM e GFS se concretizarem para 5 feira e dias seguintes, ( e porque tem chovido muito localmente) a situação poderá ser mais problemática. Esperemos que não.

Sigo com céu com alguma nebulosidade, humidade relat. 94%, vento moderado, temporariamente fresco de Sueste, e uma máxima de 15 º C

Cumprimentos açorianos,
Azor


----------



## Hazores (27 Fev 2013 às 10:13)

Bom dia!

tal como estava previsto a chuva cai em abundância um pouco por toda a ilha, sendo aguaceiros moderados a fortes. tal como o azor já referiu os solos estão completamente saturados de água, podendo em algumas vertentes tornar-se problemático com movimento de vertentes.


----------



## MontijoCity (27 Fev 2013 às 10:32)

De terça a sábado vou estar na ilha da Madeira, parece que a escolha da data não foi a melhor... sabem dizer-me se irá chover em abundância? ou será que serão apenas aguaceiros e dá para visitar tudo sem problemas? 
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Kamikaze (27 Fev 2013 às 10:42)

Azor disse:


> Pois é.
> 
> Ainda hoje falando com um colega bombeiro, ele disse a mesma coisa. Que nos próximos dias haverá novamente forte instabilidade nos Açores, sendo que no fim de semana será mesmo pior.
> 
> ...




Setinhas para o *Azor*. Muito boa análise. Corroboro completamente da opinião.



Hazores disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> tal como estava previsto a chuva cai em abundância um pouco por toda a ilha, sendo aguaceiros moderados a fortes. tal como o azor já referiu os solos estão completamente saturados de água, podendo em algumas vertentes tornar-se problemático com movimento de vertentes.



Confirmo o que disse o *Hazores*, mas ainda não presenciei, hoje, aguaceiros fortes. Abundante, sim.

Penso que esta linha de instabilidade está a ser um pouco subestimada.
Quando comparo os meteogramas GFS dos últimos dias, reparo que as previsões de precipitação deles têm ficado muito aquém daquilo que realmente acontece.

Efectivamente, os solos estão saturados e as coisas não parecem promissoras.

Gostava de perguntar ao pessoal açoriano o seguinte:
*Aquando do temporal de Maio de 2012, havia algum alerta em vigor ou o Alerta Vermelho caiu já depois do mal ter acontecido?*
Penso, inclusivamente, que o avatar do *Hazores* é referente a essa mesma madrugada...


----------



## icewoman (27 Fev 2013 às 11:01)

Bom dia posso estar esnganada mas as previsoes para a RAM no dia 3/4 apontam para maior instabilidade do que os Açores...acho o cenário mais grave.


----------



## MontijoCity (27 Fev 2013 às 11:29)

icewoman disse:


> Bom dia posso estar esnganada mas as previsoes para a RAM no dia 3/4 apontam para maior instabilidade do que os Açores...acho o cenário mais grave.



Eh pá... espero que não! Era muito mau por vários motivos.
Esse dia vou para ai, espero que passe ao lado...


----------



## jonhfx (27 Fev 2013 às 11:50)

Certo é chuva na sexta...que tanta falta faz!





Dia 3/4 vêm ainda muito longe, mas é grave porque????


----------



## icewoman (27 Fev 2013 às 12:07)

Bom dia

Não é grave , não contextualizei bem a palavra ...queria penas dizer que acho a situaçao de dia 3/4 mais gravosa a nivel de precispitacao e ventos do que os Açores---vamos "ter mais mau"tempo do que os colegas açorianos


----------



## Hazores (27 Fev 2013 às 12:48)

Kamikaze disse:


> Setinhas para o *Azor*. Muito boa análise. Corroboro completamente da opinião.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tens razão o meu avatar foi desse dia, mas tive a reparar na hora e foi ás 00h, mas não me recordo a que horas foi o "pico" do temporal, nem sei se a que horas foi lanado o alerta...


----------



## Knyght (27 Fev 2013 às 13:48)

Chuva nada de alarmante até porque está tudo muito seco!


----------



## Azor (27 Fev 2013 às 13:57)

icewoman disse:


> Bom dia posso estar esnganada mas as previsoes para a RAM no dia 3/4 apontam para maior instabilidade do que os Açores...acho o cenário mais grave.



Eu achava mais o contrário.

Os Açores estão a verter água nos solos, e a Madeira com falta dela, logo estas condições de instabilidade para a Madeira não serão tão gravosas como podem vir a ser para os Açores. Chuva forte e vento aqui é um dia normalíssimo de inverno. Nos Açores um aviso amarelo, converte-se em aviso laranja na Madeira, porque os critérios de avisos de mau tempo na Madeira são mais espandidos do que aqui nos Açores que são mais apertados ... mas a chuva forte é a mesma. As consequências é que podem vir a ser diferentes...

O problema será mesmo a capacidade que os solos têm de reterem água, e nisso os Açores já estão a exceder o seu limite e a Madeira ainda com bastante capacidade de retenção. 

Os Açores já estão com chuva há muito mais tempo que a Madeira daí que a situação se torne mais problemática para a região açoriana. Percebe a diferença? Seja como for, em todo o caso é melhor ir acompanhando.


----------



## Azor (27 Fev 2013 às 14:00)

Kamikaze disse:


> Gostava de perguntar ao pessoal açoriano o seguinte:
> *Aquando do temporal de Maio de 2012, havia algum alerta em vigor ou o Alerta Vermelho caiu já depois do mal ter acontecido?*
> Penso, inclusivamente, que o avatar do *Hazores* é referente a essa mesma madrugada...



> Recebi as setinhas Kamikaze lool 

Olha no que eu me recorde, os avisos de mau tempo das trombas de água em S. Miguel só foram para o ar depois do mal ter acontecido. Na tromba de água na Terceira também penso que foi o mesmo.

No temporal de Maio de 2012, o aviso entrou em vigor a tempo. Grupos oriental e central estiveram em alerto vermelho horas antes da tempestade .. o problema é que ninguém da terra levou a peito os mesmos avisos... por isso foram apanhados em enxurradas e debaixo de forte trovoada lol


----------



## Hugois (27 Fev 2013 às 16:40)

MontijoCity disse:


> De terça a sábado vou estar na ilha da Madeira, parece que a escolha da data não foi a melhor... sabem dizer-me se irá chover em abundância? ou será que serão apenas aguaceiros e dá para visitar tudo sem problemas?
> Cumprimentos.



Mesmo que chova tas em segurança...nossos solos estao secos ...em bom estado pra aguentar a chuva...e existe sempre algum lugar na ilha onde nao esta a chover


----------



## acorianissima (27 Fev 2013 às 17:35)

Nós é que nao estamos em segurança porque os nossos solos estao cheios de água.
Já estou farta de tanta chuva nessa terra. 
Os queimados já gritam e quando eles gritam é trovoada certa. Oxala n haja outra vez desgraças como em invernos anteriores.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2013 às 17:39)

Azor disse:


> O efeito desta *ciclogénese* nos Açores posteriormente vai se deslocar até ao arquipélago da Madeira e por último Portugal Continental.



Cuidado com o termo ciclogénese, pois não está previsto que esse fenómeno ocorra.


----------



## Azor (27 Fev 2013 às 18:52)

Gerofil disse:


> Cuidado com o termo ciclogénese, pois não está previsto que esse fenómeno ocorra.



Na altura quando referi o termo em questão, os modelos apontavam para que se formasse uma ciclogénse na região dos Açores.

Agora o que ambos os modelos apontam é para que uma depressão complexa com vários núcleos associados, e com uma pressão abaixo de 990 hp se irá instalar na região dos Açores nas próximas horas/ dias.

Nesta altura fortes trovoadas a aproximarem-se dos Açores. 



 



 

Parece que vai haver de novo animação eléctrica por estas bandas dada a cor e a espessura das nuvens nesta altura no céu dos Açores.

Sigo com céu encoberto, e vento a soprar fresco com rajadas do quadrante sueste. O mar também já está picado.

Máxima de 14 º C 

Saudações açorianas,
Azor


----------



## icewoman (27 Fev 2013 às 20:10)

“Associado à passagem de um sistema frontal, prevê-se para o dia 1 de Março (sexta-feira), a ocorrência de períodos de chuva a partir do início da manhã, tornando-se forte a partir do meio da tarde. A partir do final do dia prevê-se um desagravamento da situação meteorológica passando a regime de aguaceiros”, referiu o director do Observatório de Meteorologia do Funchal, ouvido pelo DIÁRIO.

No dia 3 (domingo) a partir do meio da manhã, está prevista a ocorrência de períodos de chuva, associados a um sistema frontal activo, tornando-se forte a partir da tarde. “O vento será em geral moderado a forte, tornando-se forte a muito forte nas terras altas a partir do final da manhã”, regista Víctor Prior.

Os períodos de chuva e aguaceiros deverão diminuir de intensidade só a partir do dia 7. Esta situação será acompanhada de ondulação forte de oeste / sudoeste a partir do dia 4.

Fonte DN

PS: só a partir de dia 7 é que melhora...fiquei com a ideia de que a chuva no dia 4 ao final da trade ja diminuia de intensidade


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Fev 2013 às 20:57)

> *Chuva provocou várias derrocadas em São Miguel
> NOS ÚLTIMOS DIAS*
> 
> Várias derrocadas foram registadas nos últimos dias no concelho da Ribeira Grande, nos Açores, na sequência de fortes chuvadas que têm assolado aquela ilha, revelou esta quarta-feira à Lusa o comandante dos Bombeiros Voluntários da Ribeira Grande, José Luís Pascoal.
> ...



Parece que a coisa promete complicar-se nos próximos dias nos Açores.


----------



## fablept (27 Fev 2013 às 22:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Parece que a coisa promete complicar-se nos próximos dias nos Açores.



No seguimento da noticia, algumas fotos do AcorianoOriental










Fonte: Acoriano Oriental


----------



## a410ree (27 Fev 2013 às 23:14)

Bem já vi que os açores já andam fartos de tanta ( Agua ) xD E aqui na RAM Estamos tao fartos de este tempo seco e que pelos vistos sexta vai haver uma boa rega ! Nessa sexta poderá haver Atividade electrica? Sexta ou outros dias ?


----------



## jonhfx (27 Fev 2013 às 23:23)

a410ree disse:


> Bem já vi que os açores já andam fartos de tanta ( Agua ) xD E aqui na RAM Estamos tao fartos de este tempo seco e que pelos vistos sexta vai haver uma boa rega ! Nessa sexta poderá haver Atividade electrica? Sexta ou outros dias ?



É possivel
 Sexta






Domingo


----------



## Wessel27 (27 Fev 2013 às 23:42)

Boa Noite ... 
Referir que aqui por Angra sopra desde há algum tempo para cá um vento constante que parece querer aumentar de intensidade ... De momento não há registo de chuva nem de trovoada ... Em suma somente mais um dia de mau tempo porém nunca sabemos por aqui quando as coisas ficam piores ... 

Saudações Angrenses


----------



## Kamikaze (28 Fev 2013 às 01:42)

Azor disse:


> > Recebi as setinhas Kamikaze lool
> 
> Olha no que eu me recorde, os avisos de mau tempo das trombas de água em S. Miguel só foram para o ar depois do mal ter acontecido. Na tromba de água na Terceira também penso que foi o mesmo.
> 
> No temporal de Maio de 2012, o aviso entrou em vigor a tempo. Grupos oriental e central estiveram em alerto vermelho horas antes da tempestade .. o problema é que ninguém da terra levou a peito os mesmos avisos... por isso foram apanhados em enxurradas e debaixo de forte trovoada lol



Boas,

Também tinha essa ideia, *Azor*. E, já agora, fico grato ao* Hazores* pelo lembrete. É que minha memória em relação a esse evento já estava desvanecida.

A chuva continua por aqui, tendo sido assim todo o dia. Desde as 23H00 (locais) que tem vindo gradualmente a intensificar-se. Penso que a madrugada poderá vir a ser complicada, mas ainda não há sinais de trovoada.

Pelas imagens de satélite, as convecções estão a explodir ligeiramente a norte do arquipélago, mas o Faial e Pico deverão ser os contemplados com trovoada.

Uma nota final. Tenho visto muitos carros de bombeiros a circular pelas  estradas do concelho de Angra do Heroísmo. Só na mesma viagem foram três viaturas em três locais bem distantes.

Cumps,


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Fev 2013 às 10:16)

Bom dia aqui pela Lagoa céu encoberto e chuva constante de um modo geral moderada, vento a soprar com rajadas, mar muito agitado.
Á pouco registava 15,5ºC em Santa Cruz e 14,5 na Ribeira Chã


----------



## dunio9 (28 Fev 2013 às 10:42)

Bom dia, aqui pela praia da vitoria neste momento ceu muito nublado, vento fraco ( 19 kmh). No periodo entre as 0400 e as 0600 choveu intensamente com vento forte! Abraco


----------



## Snowy (28 Fev 2013 às 11:04)

Bom dia

Em Ponta Delgada, chuva moderada com períodos mais fortes. A água a escorrer pela minha rua deixou de ser "limpa", sinal que os pastos da freguesia vizinha já estão saturados...é que não pára de chover por um segundo  Precisamos urgentemente de uns dias "secos"  mas os modelos não apontam para isso tão cedo... Muito cuidado a ter hoje e nos próximos dias, principalmente nas estradas.


----------



## Kamikaze (28 Fev 2013 às 11:06)

Bom dia,

Na costa Sul/Sueste, a noite foi muito ventosa e chuvosa, mas o "pico" foi perto das 06H00 (locais) da matina onde caiu uma autêntica "pancada de água" das antigas... Julguei que ia ouvir um trovão a qualquer momento, mas assim não aconteceu.
O som da chuva a bater na casa e nas telhas era ensurdecedor.

Talvez, hoje, ainda haja um pouco mais de acção, mas pouca coisa, penso eu...

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Kamikaze (28 Fev 2013 às 11:24)

Snowy disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Em Ponta Delgada, chuva moderada com períodos mais fortes. A água a escorrer pela minha rua deixou de ser "limpa", sinal que os pastos da freguesia vizinha já estão saturados...é que não pára de chover por um segundo  *Precisamos urgentemente de uns dias "secos"  mas os modelos não apontam para isso tão cedo...* Muito cuidado a ter hoje e nos próximos dias, principalmente nas estradas.



Quanto ao negrito, comungo da opinião que não irá ser tão cedo.

Acerca do sublinhado, ontem ia ficando com um sinal de trânsito (perigo!) enfiado no carro ou ainda rasgava-me um pneu.
Daqueles sinais que colocam nas obras junto à estrada, suportado num tripé. Parei o carro e retirei o dito cujo que estava caído no meio da estrada. Na parte traseira tinha escrito "SM14". Será dos Serviços Municipalizados?

Já sabiam que ia haver temporal. Custava muito, a um organismo público, zelar pela segurança dos automobilistas?

E a quem perdeu dois lindos cãezinhos que ontem vi desorientados, que levante o cu e vá procurá-los. Estão numa ilha pequena e, para dois cães que claramente nunca viram o "mundo exterior", fica a lembrança que eles são sempre fiéis à sua família, mas não têm GPS. Tenho dito.

Perdão pelo off-topic.


----------



## Azor (28 Fev 2013 às 13:19)

Bom dia.

Chuva intensa por S. Miguel e as fotos de há pouco não deixam mentir:







 









 


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...116225180.94157.100001539853015&type=1&ref=nf

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200146165370179&set=o.162646003783841&type=1&theater


----------



## Azor (28 Fev 2013 às 13:26)

> Chuva provoca pequenas derrocadas na Terceira e em São Miguel
> 
> Há registo nos serviços de coordenação da Protecção Civil dos Açores apenas de algumas pequenas derrocadas, por agora sem danos significativos, provocadas pela chuva forte.
> Sobretudo no pico mais acentuado pouco depois das 10h00 da manhã.
> ...



http://www.facebook.com/groups/162646003783841/


Interior de uma habitação em Santo António em S. Miguel:



 


Ainda em Santo António vários carros arrastados pela força das águas: 






Ginetes:




 



Lomba do Loução: Povoação:




 


Pico da Pedra:




 

Rabo de Peixe:



 


Reta dos Fenais: 



 

Aqui o vídeo da Ribeira Seca na Ribeira Grande que de "seca" virou castanha 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=608758745817023&set=vb.100000487108491&type=2&theater

http://www.facebook.com/groups/162646003783841/


----------



## Kamikaze (28 Fev 2013 às 13:46)

Belo trabalho de reportagem, *Azor*.

Algumas dessas imagens trouxeram-me más lembranças de Maio de 2012, sobretudo a foto da freguesia de Santo António.
Vai ser necessário continuar a seguir os satélites, pois a situação ainda parece-me deveras volátil. Penso que más coisas ainda poderão ocorrer hoje.

Cumps.


----------



## Azor (28 Fev 2013 às 13:50)

Kamikaze disse:


> Belo trabalho de reportagem, *Azor*.
> 
> Algumas dessas imagens trouxeram-me más lembranças de Maio de 2012.
> Vai ser necessário continuar a seguir os satélites, pois a situação ainda parece-me deveras volátil. Penso que más coisas ainda poderão ocorrer hoje.
> ...



Olha companheiro, ontem já toda a gente sabia que isso iria acontecer. Os solos já não podem com mais água. Houve várias derrocadas e muitas enchentes.

Mas pelo que tenho lido o pior foi mesmo em São Miguel e na Terceira. Isto tem tudo a ver com a questão orográfica de ambas as ilhas porque Santa Maria mesmo aqui ao lado, e Graciosa mesmo aí ao lado, nunca ninguem ouve falar destas coisas. 

Kamikaze, isto ainda está longe de se comparar ao Maio de 2012. E o pior é que parece que vem outra vez chuva forte já a partir de Sábado. Vamos esperar para ver o que mãe natureza tem outra vez para nos dar.

Um abraço 

*Edit:* Aqui mais um vídeo de uma grota em Água de Pau que por pouco levava a casa consigo. 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=296026080525360&set=vb.100003539105419&type=2&theater


----------



## Kamikaze (28 Fev 2013 às 13:57)

Azor disse:


> Olha companheiro, ontem já toda a gente sabia que isso iria acontecer. Os solos já não podem com mais água. Houve várias derrocadas e muitas enchentes.
> 
> Mas pelo que tenho lido o pior foi mesmo em São Miguel e na Terceira. Isto tem tudo a ver com a questão orográfica de ambas as ilhas porque Santa Maria mesmo aqui lado, e Graciosa mesmo aí ao lado, nunca ninguem ouve falar destas coisas.
> 
> ...



Em relação à Terceira, posso garantir-te que a situação apenas roçou o susto por volta das 06H00. As derrocadas não foram de grande monta e as máquinas já resolveram tudo. O principal foi mesmo limpar algumas vias de lama e pedras pequenas. Sim, muito longe do que se passou em Maio de 2012, mas estava a referir-me, em especial, à foto da freguesia de Santo António.

Cumps.


----------



## Azor (28 Fev 2013 às 14:03)

> Na sequência da nota informativa anterior, o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que durante a manha de hoje, devido ao agravamento do estado do tempo registaram-se em São Miguel um conjunto de ocorrências com alguma gravidade:





> Estradas interrompidas:
> 
> - Covoada, Arrifes
> 
> ...



http://www.jornalacores9.net/atuali...os-causados-pela-chuva-na-ilha-de-sao-miguel/


----------



## Azor (28 Fev 2013 às 14:07)

Kamikaze disse:


> Em relação à Terceira, posso garantir-te que a situação apenas roçou o susto por volta das 06H00. As derrocadas não foram de grande monta e as máquinas já resolveram tudo. O principal foi mesmo limpar algumas vias de lama e pedras pequenas. Sim, muito longe do que se passou em Maio de 2012, mas estava a referir-me, em especial, à foto da freguesia de Santo António.
> 
> Cumps.



Kamikaze, é a questão orográfica associada aos micro climas locais de cada ilha a verdadeira causa destes fenómenos extremos. Cada ilha tem a sua própria especificidade que se traduz naquilo que toda a gente sabe quando chove a mais.

Abraço açoriano


----------



## Kamikaze (28 Fev 2013 às 14:08)

Azor disse:


> *Edit:* Aqui mais um vídeo de uma grota em Água de Pau que por pouco levava a casa consigo.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=296026080525360&set=vb.100003539105419&type=2&theater



Sabes dizer-me se o dono da casa já parou de gritar? 

Agora a sério, como é que se pode construir (literalmente!) em cima das ribeiras?!?! Já na Terceira é a mesma coisa! Quem constrói em cima de ribeiras tem uma bomba nas mãos à espera de explodir. Irresponsabilidade para não dizer burrice, no mínimo...

Cumps.


----------



## mcpa (28 Fev 2013 às 14:21)

Kamikaze disse:


> Belo trabalho de reportagem, *Azor*.
> 
> Algumas dessas imagens trouxeram-me más lembranças de Maio de 2012, sobretudo a foto da freguesia de Santo António.
> Vai ser necessário continuar a seguir os satélites, pois a situação ainda parece-me deveras volátil. Penso que más coisas ainda poderão ocorrer hoje.
> ...



O temporal de Maio!!!  Más recordações desses dias!!! Principalmente da noite de 13 para 14 de Maio, que um raio caiu perto da minha casa que os cabos eléctricos dentro de casa fizeram faíscas... e que faíscas!!! 

*Nota informativa do SRPCBA nº. 2/2013

Na sequência da nota informativa anterior, o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que durante a manha de hoje, devido ao agravamento do estado do tempo registaram-se em São Miguel um conjunto de ocorrências com alguma gravidade:

Estradas interrompidas:
- Covoada, Arrifes
- Lomba de São Pedro
- Candelária
- Ginetes, Lomba dos Gagos
- Ribeira das Tainha, Vila Franca
- Rua da Calçada, Vila Franca
- Rua da Patacha, Bretanha

Residência inundadas:
- várias situações em todos os concelhos de São Miguel

Há ainda a registar desmoronamentos e derrocadas em vários concelhos

Todas as situações de desalojados estão já a ser resolvidas pelos organismos competentes.

Encontram-se no local os efetivos de vários Corpos de Bombeiros, da Polícia de Segurança Pública, dos Serviços Municipais de Proteção Civil, da Secretaria Regional do Turismo e Transportes e Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores.*

*Não há de momento danos pessoais a registar, encontrando-se as entidades referidas a proceder aos trabalhos de limitação dos situações.*

Como agora a chuva acalmou, vou agora para os lados de Santo António ver como tão as coisas!!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Fev 2013 às 14:22)

A Situação agora está bem melhor. Pela cidade da Lagoa, não houve até agora registo de ocorrências graves como na costa norte da ilha.
Á pouco seguia com 13,7ºC e quanto a chuva ia nos 49 mm


----------



## Kamikaze (28 Fev 2013 às 14:34)

mcpa disse:


> O temporal de Maio!!!  Más recordações desses dias!!! Principalmente da noite de 13 para 14 de Maio, que um raio caiu perto da minha casa que os cabos eléctricos dentro de casa fizeram faíscas... e que faíscas!!!



Verdade, sim senhor. Foi, certamente, a trovoada mais brutal que vi na vida. À semelhança de uma trovoada seca em Lx, mas de muito menor duração.

E ainda falta o temporal da próxima noite de Sábado para Domingo...

Cumps.


----------



## Azor (28 Fev 2013 às 15:00)

mcpa disse:


> O temporal de Maio!!!  Más recordações desses dias!!! Principalmente da noite de 13 para 14 de Maio, que um raio caiu perto da minha casa que os cabos eléctricos dentro de casa fizeram faíscas... e que faíscas!!! Como agora a chuva acalmou, vou agora para os lados de Santo António ver como tão as coisas!!!



Pelos meus lados a situação foi feia. A Zona do quartel no Outeiro teve água até quase metade das portas de casa. Os homens da Câmara estiveram lá hoje de manhã e na frente do quartel só se via sacos grandes à porta para evitar que a enxurrada entrasse pelo quartel adentro.
Na Relva houve barreiras caídas na estrada e uma grota que tb inundou a zona da Fajã da Relva e que nesse momento ainda corre com alguma força.

Mas vendo bem, 49 mm eu até não acho que tenha sido muito, comparando com os 66 mm do último dia atrás.
O problema é que os terrenos e as ribeiras já não podem com mais água daí que esta chuva forte desta manhã tenha provocado inúmeros problemas um pouco por toda a ilha. Se os solos estivessem secos não haveriam tantos problemas. Nas restantes ilhas parece que a situação foi mais calma apesar de também ter chovido bem.


----------



## Azor (28 Fev 2013 às 15:55)

Vídeo da Reportagem para a TVI (Há várias casas inundadas em S. Miguel)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/503/sociedade/inundacoes-mau-tempo-tvi24-sao-miguel-chuva/1424557-4071.html



Cheias nas Furnas esta manhã em S. Miguel 



 




 





 




 




 




 


]

 


http://www.facebook.com/costafurnas


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Fev 2013 às 16:43)

Azor disse:


> Pelos meus lados a situação foi feia. A Zona do quartel no Outeiro teve água até quase metade das portas de casa. Os homens da Câmara estiveram lá hoje de manhã e na frente do quartel só se via sacos grandes à porta para evitar que a enxurrada entrasse pelo quartel adentro.
> Na Relva houve barreiras caídas na estrada e uma grota que tb inundou a zona da Fajã da Relva e que nesse momento ainda corre com alguma força.
> 
> Mas vendo bem, 49 mm eu até não acho que tenha sido muito, comparando com os 66 mm do último dia atrás.
> O problema é que os terrenos e as ribeiras já não podem com mais água daí que esta chuva forte desta manhã tenha provocado inúmeros problemas um pouco por toda a ilha. Se os solos estivessem secos não haveriam tantos problemas. Nas restantes ilhas parece que a situação foi mais calma apesar de também ter chovido bem.



Amigo eu registei 49 mm na minha estação, mas acredito que noutros locais tenha sido muito mais.


----------



## david 6 (28 Fev 2013 às 16:45)

impressionante as imagens, gostei principalmente da ultima que parece umas cascatas


----------



## Azor (28 Fev 2013 às 18:23)

> NOTA INFORMATIVA Nº 3/2013
> Na sequência da nota informativa anterior, o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, todas as ocorrências verificadas na sequencia das condições meteorológicas, durante a manhã de hoje, na ilha de São Miguel se encontram encerradas, estando-se a proceder neste momento a operações de limpeza e consolidação.
> Continuam no terreno efetivos de vários Corpos de Bombeiros, da Polícia de Segurança Pública, dos Serviços Municipais de Proteção Civil, da Secretaria Regional do Turismo e Transportes e Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores.
> O SRPCBA continua a acompanhar a situação recomendando atenção na circulação rodoviária, em virtude do decurso dos trabalhos de limpeza e consolidação.



http://www.facebook.com/SRPCBA?fref=ts

Está em vigor um aviso amarelo referente para os Grupos Central e Oriental ao nível da Trovoada.




 




 





Nesta altura volta a chover novamente


----------



## Afgdr (28 Fev 2013 às 18:37)

Boa tarde!

Neste momento, na Lagoa, o céu está com alguma nebulosidade e o vento sopra bonançoso de Sudeste.

Temperatura do ar: 14ºC

Relativamente ao dia de hoje, registei vento forte com rajadas por vezes fortes na madrugada e início da manhã e chuva por vezes forte durante a manhã.


Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira!


----------



## fablept (28 Fev 2013 às 18:40)

Mais algumas fotos e videos pelo AcorianoOriental


----------



## Azor (28 Fev 2013 às 18:40)

Vídeo - Reta do Monte Gordo entre Relva e Feteiras esta manhã 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=541128735927188&set=vb.100000901991668&type=2&theater

Vídeo - Cidade da Ribeira Grande 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=528484720529792&set=vb.100001048054406&type=2&theater

Ribeira Grande esta manhã 






http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...205.1073741825.100000584986040&type=1&theater


----------



## Afgdr (28 Fev 2013 às 18:54)

Começou a chover há pouco por aqui...


----------



## Azor (28 Fev 2013 às 19:06)

Chuva provoca estragos em São Miguel esta manhã (som e vídeo)

http://www.rtp.pt/acores/index.php?article=31161&visual=3&layout=10&tm=7


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3PgY1NGQUlo#!


----------



## Hugois (28 Fev 2013 às 20:04)

Credo mas isso agora tornou-se uma constante nos açores...sempre foi assim ou atualmente está pior as enchentes e trasbordos das ribeiras?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Fev 2013 às 21:15)

Boa noite!

Agora por aqui as coisas estão mais calmas, o céu já vai apresentando abertas e  neste momento estou com 12,6ºC e 94% Hr

Registei até agora 60mm de precipitação


----------



## Azor (28 Fev 2013 às 21:32)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Agora por aqui as coisas estão mais calmas, o céu já vai apresentando abertas e  neste momento estou com 12,6ºC e 94% Hr
> 
> Registei até agora 60mm de precipitação



Boa noite,

Por aqui as coisas também estão muito mais calmas, apesar do aviso para Trovoada ainda estar no ar.

Deixo aqui mais um vídeo de hoje, de como esteve a Ribeira do Purgar na vila da Povoação.

Saudações açorianas,
Azor


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=425253774218312&set=vb.100002010784165&type=2&theater

Cidade da Ribeira Grande invadida pelas enxurradas de hoje. 



 


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...041471715.23339.100000865599917&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## mcpa (28 Fev 2013 às 23:02)

Opá... eu ainda estava esperançada de ver/ouvir trovoada hoje... mas pelos vistos vai ficar para outra vez!!! Já tivemos uma boa dose de mau tempo hoje... Os terrenos estão completamente saturados de agua,  em quase todas as pastagens apareceram autênticos lagos, sinal que o solo já não consegue absorver mais água... Como estão as previsões em relação a este próximo fim de semana?


----------



## Azor (28 Fev 2013 às 23:30)

mcpa disse:


> Opá... eu ainda estava esperançada de ver/ouvir trovoada hoje... mas pelos vistos vai ficar para outra vez!!! Já tivemos uma boa dose de mau tempo hoje... Os terrenos estão completamente saturados de agua,  em quase todas as pastagens apareceram autênticos lagos, sinal que o solo já não consegue absorver mais água... Como estão as previsões em relação a este próximo fim de semana?



As previsões não sao nada animadoras.
Há pouco a meteorologia deu previsão novamente para o fim de semana de chuva pontualmente intensa e vento forte também. Da maneira que as terras estão, não sei até que ponto vamos ter de novo más notícias. Esperemos que não. 

Já vou com 10 º C.. Arrefeceu e bem 

 Para quem não viu a reportagem do Telejornal de hoje da RTP Açores, há logo no início um pequeno capítulo dedicado à intemperie que fustigou hoje a ilha de S. Miguel. De arrepiar o que as águas fizeram nesta ilha. 

http://www.rtp.pt/programa/tv/p1505/c109407


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mar 2013 às 21:17)

*AÇORES (S.Miguel): Chuvas torrenciais de 28 de Fevereiro*

Mau tempo: 50 bombeiros acorreram a 19 ocorrências em S. Miguel – Os Bombeiros Voluntários de Ponta Delgada acorreram com cerca de 50 operacionais e 10 viaturas às 19 ocorrências provocadas pela chuva forte registada esta quinta-feira de manhã na ilha de São Miguel, nos Açores. Entre cheias, derrocadas que bloquearam estradas e inundações em residências que fizeram desalojados, registaram-se «várias situações em todos os concelhos de São Miguel», segundo o Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores.
De acordo com os Bombeiros de Ponta Delgada, «as zonas de maior incidência de estradas interrompidas foram: Bretanha, Capelas, São Roque, Lagoa, Ginetes e Várzea e a zona das Arribanas de Arrifes». A Protecção Civil indicou já que «todas as situações de desalojados estão já a ser resolvidas pelos organismos competentes». O comandante dos Bombeiros da Ribeira Grande, José Luís Pascoal, disse à Lusa que «neste momento, as coisas já estão praticamente resolvidas e saneadas, porque o tempo também já está a melhorar». De manhã, indicou, «houve várias inundações em moradias, algumas pequenas derrocadas e algum arrastamento de lama e pedras para algumas estradas, e uma das situações mais complicadas foi na Ribeira Seca, no centro da cidade da Ribeira Grande, que tem uma ribeira que transbordou inundando algumas casas e arrastando uma viatura na corrente».
O responsável disse ainda à Lusa que, após algumas situações de circulação interrompida nas estradas, «já está tudo a retomar a normalidade». «As estradas já estão a ficar desobstruídas com a limpeza e não há situações mais graves a salientar», concluiu.
Em nota divulgada esta tarde, o Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informou que todas as ocorrências se encontram encerradas, estando-se a proceder a operações de limpeza e consolidação. No terreno, continuam efectivos de vários corpos de Bombeiros, da Polícia de Segurança Pública, dos Serviços Municipais de Protecção Civil, da Secretaria Regional do Turismo e Transportes e do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores. O serviço acrescenta que continua a acompanhar a situação, recomendando atenção na circulação rodoviária, em virtude do decurso dos trabalhos de limpeza e consolidação.
Inundações nos Açores desalojaram quatro famílias – O mau tempo registado esta quinta-feira em S.Miguel deixou quatro famílias desalojadas e provocou cerca de duas dezenas de inundações em habitações nos concelhos de Ponta Delgada, Lagoa, Ribeira Grande e Vila Franca do Campo, informou o governo açoriano. As inundações obrigaram ao realojamento de quatro famílias, três das quais em casas de familiares e uma através de arrendamento provisório assegurado pelo Governo dos Açores, indica uma nota do executivo.
Uma das zonas mais afectadas foi a freguesia da Ribeira Seca, no concelho da Ribeira Grande, onde se registou a inundação de cerca de 15 habitações. Segundo a nota do Governo Regional dos Açores, distribuída ao final da tarde, no terreno, a acompanhar a situação, encontram-se mais de duas dezenas de técnicos da direcção regional de Habitação e do Instituto para o Desenvolvimento Social dos Açores e da Secretaria Regional da Solidariedade Social.
A Direcção Regional do Ambiente registou várias ocorrências em toda a ilha de São Miguel, onde a situação mais grave ocorreu na Ribeira do Vilão, na freguesia da Ribeira Seca, local onde será construída, de imediato, uma bacia de retenção. Esta direcção regional tem no terreno mais de uma centena de operacionais, dos quais 82 da administração hidrográfica e 38 do serviço de Ambiente de ilha. Por seu lado, a Direcção Regional das Obras Públicas, Tecnologia e Comunicações tem mobilizado cerca de 200 homens, apoiados por 11 máquinas e 14 camiões, para resolver as situações mais graves.
A Direcção Regional dos Recursos Florestais registou ainda pequenos deslizamentos em caminhos rurais e florestais de São Miguel, onde também caíram algumas árvores. Segundo a mesma fonte, o deslizamento de maiores dimensões ocorreu no Caminho Rural da Grota dos Cães, em Água de Pau, concelho da Lagoa, tendo arrastado terra para a freguesia. Os meios do Serviço Florestal de Ponta Delgada estão a proceder à respectiva limpeza.
Mau tempo: estradas já estão transitáveis em S.Miguel – As estradas regionais de São Miguel, nos Açores, já estão transitáveis, depois da chuva forte que caiu quinta-feira e provocou derrocadas e inundações em dezenas de habitações de Ponta Delgada, Vila Franca do Campo, Lagoa e Ribeira Grande. Os trabalhos de limpeza das estradas foram concluídos esta manhã, segundo o director regional das Obras Públicas, Tecnologia e Comunicações, Bruno Pacheco.
O director regional disse à Agência Lusa que «todas as estradas regionais estão operacionais», excepto a «estrada regional do Ramal das Caldeiras da Ribeira Grande, que foi a mais fustigada por ter um pavimento de calçada antigo, e onde decorrem ainda trabalhos, que deverão estar concluídos entre segunda e terça-feira». Durante os próximos dias, serão fiscalizadas as pontes e os viadutos das estradas regionais. Desde quinta-feira, a direcção regional já mobilizou para as zonas mais afectadas pelas enxurradas 200 homens, 11 máquinas e 14 camiões. As inundações obrigaram ao realojamento de quatro famílias. Para uma das famílias, o Governo dos Açores assegurou alojamento provisório. As outras três estão em casa de familiares.
A Direcção Regional do Ambiente também detectou várias ocorrências. A situação mais grave é a da Ribeira do Vilão, na freguesia da Ribeira Seca, onde será construída uma bacia de retenção.

Fonte: TVI24


----------

